# Union Station Museum - Ogden, Utah



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Made it to the Union Station here in Ogden today after work. Here's some pics.

On display are various UP and Southern Pacific engines including a 4-8-4, a DDA40X (Cool) and UP X-26 Turbine (Way cool)....

Enjoy!

UP 4-8-4 #833



















UP DDA40X #6916 (Man that's a big mother)



















UP Turbine X-26 (A+B+Tender)














































Line-up sitting under cover


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Some more railroad goodness....

0-6-0 #4436




























Unsure what this is, but it's narrow gauge. Cab is missing.










A couple old Airforce switchers probably retired from Hill AFB. I think it's a SW900 and a 44 Tonner










Utah Central 44-Tonner #1237










UP MOW Crane










UP Rotary Snow Plow


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

And some miscellaneous stuff from the area (Oh yeah....and while I'm typing this I'm watching Runaway on HBO)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Scott,

Fabulous pics! Thanks for sharing. So ... when do the rest of us organize the Forum Field Trip?!?

Wish we all could go, now that you've enticed us all!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks TJ....It was really cool to check out a bunch of stuff I don't get to see in Michigan.


----------

